# If you could pick 1 person to bug in with...



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

If you could pick 1 person (alive or dead) to bug in with for a long term survival situation who would it be (besides your family of course)?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

First thought ... Kate Upton 

With some realistic consideration ... Ben Franklin!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Lucy Pinder.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

MacGyver


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Sarah Palin.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Jesus


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Bill Murray


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

Otzi.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Gotta be Ben Franklin, some sexy babe taking a close second.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I think I would go with Nicola Tesla.


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Mila Kunis..


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Betty Crocker


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I can't stand a whiner or an arrogant person. I can bug in with anyone except Diver or Charles Martell.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Dubyagee said:


> Jesus


Best Answer!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Laura croft...  sexy chick with guns what more can a guy ask for...

7of9 is close second 

(Yes I know both fiction but  )


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I asked my family and this is who they chose:
Nephews: Burt Gummer
Sister: Nora Roberts so we never run out of things to read. *not my preference
Brother in Law: Any hot chick (he is sleeping on the couch tonight) HAHAHAHA


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Dr. Quinn "Medicine Woman"

Doctor and hot chick all rolled into one!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Bruce Lee


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

My Dad. (deceased)


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My wife said taylor swift....hey I can't complain about that.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Kate Upton in the game of war armor.


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Kate Upton in the game of war armor.


Gotta go with my Blue Brother on this one.

Or Scarlett Johanson.

Kate Beckinsale was another good one. Met her in Vancouver, she is a really NICE person.

Kandyse McClure from BSG

Claudia Christian

7 of 9 (Jeri Ryan)

Jadzia Dax (Terry Farrell)


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Barbra Eden back in her Jeanie days or even now!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Another one, another one... 
Andromeda as in the ai of the ship... She is hot too and belongs to a fully functioning war ship


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We have been working on our list for a long time. Jesus has been here a long time already.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

William Tecumseh Sherman, Abraham Lincoln and the blond bimbo! I could have great discussions with the first two and the third...well....you know...


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Chuck Noris,minister of defense!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Naturally my first choice would be my wife, but since family members are excluded......Annie Oakley. World class shot, a hunter, and when young she was pretty good looking.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Anyone that hasn't posted a smartass post on this thread.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Jesus is a very common name for the Mexican Culture. You may get one you weren't planning on.
I'll go with The Christ


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Mark Wahlberg 

Or
Chris Hemswoth!!! Thor!!


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Denise Milani


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Anyone that hasn't posted a smartass post on this thread.


I was going to say HuntingHawk...


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

mhans827 said:


> I can't stand a whiner or an arrogant person. I can bug in with anyone except Diver or Charles Martell.


I can't stand stupid, low IQ fools devoid of common sense or basic civility, so, naturally mhans827 is out.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

90% of the true members of this forum.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Tom Kennedy T.K.
Todd and Mary Gray
Dan Fong
Terry Layton
Mike and Lisa Nelson
Jeff and Rose Trasel
Kevin Lendel
Lon and Marggie Portor

I'm sure I'm missing some of them, but anyways.....


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Aunt Jemima


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wifey. She can take dirt and turn it into fine cuisine!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

survival said:


> Tom Kennedy T.K.
> Todd and Mary Gray
> Dan Fong
> Terry Layton
> ...


We know some of the same people


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> Chuck Noris,minister of defense!


LOL, I couldnt help it!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

LMAO Doc!


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Jackie Chan - hell of a fighter and funny too. He's also kinda cute.

Tyrel Sackett since fiction is ok.

Any Navy Seal from Seal Team 6.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Since we're dumping the one person rule, I would have to say Michiu Kaku and Steve Martin. What you get is a combination of brains, humor, and music. That's hard to beat.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

mhans827 said:


> I can't stand a whiner or an arrogant person. I can bug in with anyone except Diver or Charles Martell.


I am not saying I totally agree with the above idea, I do however see and understand the heart felt thought behind it....:loyal::arrow:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

It might be good to bug in with Toronto Girl since she knows about the intricacies of surviving societal collapses..how to make soap out of dog fat etc.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

The woman from resident evil movies comes to mind. Dont know her name


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Jennifer Lawrence comes to mind.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> The woman from resident evil movies comes to mind. Dont know her name
> 
> View attachment 9136


She is fixing to get a hair lip if that gun happens to go off.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> She is fixing to get a hair lip if that gun happens to go off.


Anything of hers that mean ole 12 gauge hurts I am willing to kiss it better. :love_heart:


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

my wife who was dirt poor and farm raised and now in the medical profession and still has the country life in her
my oldest daughter who works in a nursing home to take care of this aging fart
my youngest daughter and husband who are marines
and of course grandkids.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice that you guys want to bring family, but they are already there. You have to pick someone (or several someones) else. Resident Evil woman is Mila Jovovich. I would not turn Tom Selleck away. Nope :armata_PDT_22: I could just look at him, and if we were over run, I could die a happy woman. Don't tell my Farmer Guy or *I* will be sleeping on the couch. :68:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Tom Selleck? He's a Girly Man. No competition for the Farmer Guy most likely. Kindly get a grip.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmmm, 7 of 9


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm, 7 of 9


Lol <geek alert>


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Since Tesla died....

It would have to be Smokin...He's a GENIUS!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> Since Tesla died....
> 
> It would have to be Smokin...He's a GENIUS!


I have to agree with that!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

A billionaire who preps!


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

survival said:


> 90% of the true members of this forum.


Word, I have a feeling outs of people on here would truly be survivors if the time came. Or should I say when the time comes?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Sophia Vergara.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> It might be good to bug in with Toronto Girl since she knows about the intricacies of surviving societal collapses..how to make soap out of dog fat etc.


Hmmm, so your saying that it has nothing to do with her being a very attractive woman?


----------



## CrackPot (Nov 11, 2014)

Nymphomaniac gymnast with a penchant for middle-aged men.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

CrackPot said:


> Nymphomaniac gymnast with a penchant for middle-aged men.


Makes sense. Heart attack in a few months mean less supplies.


----------



## CrackPot (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey, in a few months my heart would be healthier than anyone's!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> I can't stand stupid, low IQ fools devoid of common sense or basic civility, so, naturally mhans827 is out.


and this is the great martell's response.... no originality, typical response from a spoiled bratt whiner. I can imagine martell bugging out with his rich friends in the woods in his 5 star tent, room service and a butler included.


----------



## jack ryan (Oct 6, 2014)

What about that bear grills guy doesnt he have his own line of knifes and stuff


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Bear Grylls is a tool.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Bear Grylls is a tool.


Bear Grylls has a decent resume, but he also knows how to sell things. That's all his show is, it isn't for you or me. It's selling entertainment to all the armchair warriors who slurp it up at unbelievable rates. I don't think I'd seek him out, but if I ran into Bear I sure wouldn't turn him away.

Sure as shoot wouldn't lock Les Stroud out in the cold either.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I'll take Mrs. Sparky over anyone, any day.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Hillary Clinton, Then I would know that things couldn't get any worse.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Halle Berry. I hope there is an undeniable urge to repopulate


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Fools,since the family is already there,do you really think a significant other would let you bring in competition?.I think not.you would have to feed and clothe them anyway so,it would be the wife,our dog and just me.anybody else knocking at the door would/could just go to hell,I might even send them there myself.nobody ever helped us so screw em.

And yes,I am an incompassionate,bitter person.what about it?....


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> Fools,since the family is already there,do you really think a significant other would let you bring in competition?.I think not.*you would have to feed and clothe them *anyway so,it would be the wife,our dog and just me.anybody else knocking at the door would/could just go to hell,I might even send them there myself.nobody ever helped us so screw em.
> 
> And yes,I am an incompassionate,bitter person.what about it?....


I change my mind from Mila Kunis to Lea Michele.... She has a beautiful voice so I would always have someone around singing, and I would definitely would not cloth her! And the wife says she would bring Chris Hemsworth so im good...


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

My wife. Yeah you said no family members but sorry I would choose no other. You have to be able to trust the one you are bugged in with. In a bad situation I would only trust her.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Gengis Kahn. Military genius and dat boy rolls with a whole harem.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> hillary clinton, then i would know that things couldn't get any worse.


*for the win!!!*


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Easy. My wife. We've been a team for 40 years.


----------

